# Interesting Dyno #'s



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Finally got to dyno the little piggy after the cam install. Cam is a Thunder Racing TR220...(220/220 .552/.552 114lsa).
On a Dynojet, the sae corrected #'s were 330rwhp/326rwtq.
I was expecting 350-370 rwhp as this seems to be the norm for others with like mods. Im confused. 
The car runs fantastic...and I cant wait till I get a chance to take it to the track.
Can dyno's really vary that much?
I dont want to get caught up in the numbers game.........just curious.
Any thoughts?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Did you get a dyno tune to get the most out of the cam or are these numbers just from a dyno run? I'd expect more form a cam than 330rwhp/326rwtq but I have seen stranger things. Do you feel a difference in power?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> Finally got to dyno the little piggy after the cam install. Cam is a Thunder Racing TR220...(220/220 .552/.552 114lsa).
> On a Dynojet, the sae corrected #'s were 330rwhp/326rwtq.
> I was expecting 350-370 rwhp as this seems to be the norm for others with like mods. Im confused.
> The car runs fantastic...and I cant wait till I get a chance to take it to the track.
> ...


Not that familiar with chassis dyno's, but to give you an example, when my race car motor was dynoed before I put it in car it came up with 735 hp. Meanwhile the car posted numbers at the track that were indicative of an engine that was making closer to 800 hp., considering weight factor. So dont put _*ALL*_ your faith in a dyno......track #'s tell the story.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> Finally got to dyno the little piggy after the cam install. Cam is a Thunder Racing TR220...(220/220 .552/.552 114lsa).
> On a Dynojet, the sae corrected #'s were 330rwhp/326rwtq.
> I was expecting 350-370 rwhp as this seems to be the norm for others with like mods. Im confused.
> The car runs fantastic...and I cant wait till I get a chance to take it to the track.
> ...


That's about right, that cam really isn't big enough to reach the numbers you were looking for. When you say people are getting 350-370 are you talking about other GTO's or F-bodys?


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

Different dynos read at higher or lower amounts. Example. One car read 15% on a DynoMite dyno over a DynoJet. A mustang dyno reads different from a DynoPak......EACH one reads different.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I think different dynos can give different numbers for the same car. I plan to use the same dyno that I used for my baseline run to test power increase after modifications are made. My '05 M6 baseline was 326hp / 335torque at 3200miles. I have seen other stock '05 GTOs reported to make 345hp+. I believe some cars just make more power but I also suspect that dyno calibration and variation may account for some of the differences I read about on this forum. When I see dyno results with the same peak torque output and rpm but 20hp higher one has to wonder why. :cheers


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> That's about right, that cam really isn't big enough to reach the numbers you were looking for. When you say people are getting 350-370 are you talking about other GTO's or F-bodys?


Yes sir, Im talking other '04 GTO's. Seen many a posted dyno sheet with TR220, GT2-3, B-1, Hot cam, various small Comp cams and even a Vinci 079 with like mods and like #'s.....350-380. 
These cars have cam, headers/full exhaust and cai...and a few with UD pulley.
I even saw a couple '04's making 320-330 with only Lt's/full exhaust, cai and dyno tune.
6QTZ, Yes this was a tune using HP tuners software.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

t t t


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Some examples:
Rob
04 IBM M6 GTO
CAM(Jeff Creech) tuned, GMPP LS6 headsLPE GT2-3, SLP Pulley, Dynatech LT's with cats, Speed Inc CAI,
BMR: STB, SFC, and DS Loop, GMM Ripshift, AMW catch can, C5 front pads
368rwhp/360rwtq cam only (important #'s)
393rwhp/380rwtq cam/heads
[email protected](cam only)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Phantom A4, Gravana Woodward hood, Kooks w/cats, Borla split exhaust, LPE CAI, AutoCross Grille, Banshee Inserts & Pod, AeroForce Interceptor Gauges, Webasto 710 sunroof, Chromed OEM Wheels, Baer front & back, EBC Redstuff, Goodyear F1 GS-D3, Hoen, Gentex 50-GENK30 mirror, BMR strut tower brace

rwhp 318.7 rwtq 337.1 (Dyno tuned HPTuners) (no cam)
-------------------------------------------------------------------
336hp/357ft-lbs-4/21/05 (no cam)
[email protected]/01/05
Black/Black M6, MC2 18" FZ6, SW LT's w/cats and SW catback w/ turbo mufflers, New Era CAI, NGK TR55 plugs, Throttle Body ported by Redline Motorsports, TB bypass, and Taylor 10.4mm wires.Tuned by Bryan of PCMforless.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Yellow Jacket 04 M6 stock... 291hp and 309tq, !cags
New Mods...
GT2-3 cam w/LS6 springs, Speed CAI., Ported TB 
New Numbers... 346hp and 337tq
13.28 @ 107.51 on a 2.12 stock BFG's (no exhaust)

Ok, as you can see, there are 2 with GT2-3 cam and 2 without cam. I could dig these up all day. They just happened to be on a page I was reading. 
I can find like post for TR220, B-1 Vinci 079 ect....but they all dyno out very close.


----------

